# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο δίκτυο Κατερίνης >  ip πιεριας

## geo_stef

ποιο είναι το ip range για την πιερια???

----------


## paravoid

10.210.0.0/15
Συννενοηθείτε όμως όλοι μεταξύ σας για το πως θα μοιραστεί εντός του νομού.

----------


## geo_stef

οκ...

----------

